# High ISO Thread- 3200+



## Dominantly (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's see some of them high ISO images with ZERO noise reduction. :mrgreen:


The oldest continuously operated winery in SOCAl est 1889
They have a ton of old relics and old buildings there, so while I was there for an event, I stepped out to grab a couple shots

D90

1. 50mm 1/50 f/2.8 ISO3200






2. Tabacky Bucket





3. Barber Chair?






Well, maybe we can just get ISO's above 1000.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone with a D7000 have any High ISO shots laying around? I'm interested to see how it does, I've sure heard alot about it.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a few, is there a way to upload straight to tpf?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 19, 2012)

And the poster of the photo ought to list the camera they used.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, do you just want SOOC images or just no noise reduction?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 19, 2012)

Ideally SOC as there could be the possibility of noise introduction with peoples editing.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok here are a few, I'm a little embarrased! But I think they show the noise pretty well 

Nikon D7000

SOOC + crop- ISO8000





SOOC + crop - ISO 8000





SOOC + crop - ISO4000





SOOC + crop - ISO 2000






SOOC - ISO 3200





SOOC - ISO 3200





And with a Canon 5d- ISO 1600


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 20, 2012)

Those would be some good examples.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, I doubled that. ISO 6400 at a Tim McGraw concert. 




IMG_1358-3 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## kassad (Jan 20, 2012)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> Sorry, I doubled that. ISO 6400 at a Tim McGraw concert.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingerson/6342497521/
> IMG_1358-3 by Ingerson"PCD", on Flickr



What camera?


----------



## Bossy (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats so much nicer than mine E! Is that SOOC? What camera and lens? I was so stinkin far away haha, I was lucky to get those! <3 goo goo dolls.


----------

